# Queensland Reptile Expo



## PimmsPythons (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally after months of organising and meetings with Queensland Parks and Wildlife we finally have the go-ahead for the Queensland Reptile Expo.It will be held at the PCYC in Yarroon Street in Gladstone on Saturday the 26th of april 2008 between 9am-5pm.the day after ANZAC Day.due to the laws and regulations in Queensland, no animals or accessories can be bought ,sold or advertised AT THE EVENT.and also NO VENOMOUS snakes allowed apart from we have already organised.
we already have many feature snakes organised as in albino darwins,rough-scaled pythons and inland tiapans as well as many other species of pythons,elapids and lizards but still looking for more,particulary green tree python and woma owners.we have around 50 tables available for people to show off their reptiles so if you would like to book a site at the expo ,you can send me a pm,an email at [email protected],or call me on 0422589221 for information.
if you do wish to book a display table the cost is $50 a table for up to 5 reptiles,each additional reptile an extra $10. the reptiles must be in ,at least, good quality click-clacks with clip on lids and must be kept in your display area if you have them out.no wandering with them!! welcome to bring your own enclosure if you wish.we will also need the following information-
*name
*licence number
*amount and breed of reptiles you wish to display
this information i need to pass on to parks and wildlife for them to do a check before you will be allowed to show your reptiles and i will require this by the 16 april 2008.
a trophy for the top 3 peoples choice snakes and lizards will be given out at the end of the day.
there will be venomous and non-venomous demonstrations and plenty of photo opportunities.
entry fee is Adults-$10
children under 15-$2
will be a fun day and you are welcome to down load these posters and hang them up at your local petshops,malls,schools or whereever you think it will promote this event.we are hoping this will be an annual event ,so the bigger we can make it,the better it will be,so we appreciate any help with advertising.
cheers
Simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 1, 2008)

4 more posters


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 1, 2008)

i will come and have a look.
cheers


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 1, 2008)

just to go through some of the rules again

no venomous snakes
no arachnids 
no unlicenced snakes
no sick or injured snakes
no exotic snakes
no pet rats,birds,mice,dogs,cats etc
turning up to exhibit without booking ,or with extra snakes that aren't on your list will be turned away .
children must be supervised at all times
tapping or touching the encloseres will not be tolerated
no buying,selling or advertising reptiles and products at the expo.

sorry to sound like an old grump but queensland park and wildlife are strict with their rules so we need this to run smoothly to have another one next year


----------



## Jozz (Feb 1, 2008)

no buying,selling or advertising reptiles and products at the expo

This seems pretty stupid! Fair enough with the animals, but products? Glad I live in SA - at least our authorities have some common sense  (although we need to get our butt into gear and organise a reptile expo over here!).


----------



## Hickson (Feb 1, 2008)

Slimebo,

Just looking at your posters - you've misspelt 'taipan'.



Hix


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 1, 2008)

Hix said:


> Slimebo,
> 
> Just looking at your posters - you've misspelt 'taipan'.
> 
> ...



opps,i'll get the missus onto it tomorrow


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 1, 2008)

I will be there for sure!! Thanks to the guys who have put so much time and effort into setting up this event. THANKS


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 1, 2008)

Jozz said:


> no buying,selling or advertising reptiles and products at the expo
> 
> This seems pretty stupid! Fair enough with the animals, but products? Glad I live in SA - at least our authorities have some common sense  (although we need to get our butt into gear and organise a reptile expo over here!).



yep, thats the rules we have to go by until they are changed.because we have non-commercial(in qld) reptiles at the expo, we can't sell anything,because they are being used as" advertising".believe me ,we tried every avenue.
we cant even talk about what we have for sale AT THE EVENT.we have been advised that all we can legally say,if some one asks "if this python is for sale?" is "you can speak to me about it after the event".so read into it what you will. as long as it doesn't happen at the event,i'm happy and parks and wildlife are happy.there will be rangers at the event.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

here we go again with correct spelling


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

and the others


----------



## krusty (Feb 2, 2008)

so you can not buy any thing at this expo only look...sounds like fun NOT....


----------



## zulu (Feb 2, 2008)

slimebo said:


> just to go through some of the rules again
> 
> no venomous snakes
> no arachnids
> ...



No buying selling advertising reptiles and products at an expo? what degenerate made up those regulations PMSL Are you allowed to breath or take a dump! Good regulators up in QLD :lol:


----------



## Kyro (Feb 2, 2008)

Well it sounds like a step in the right direction to me, well done on organizing it & we will be there check it out for sure. It also falls on my little mans 1st birthday so good timing guys


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

there is no point bagging it,thats the rules we have to go by until they are reviewed in the future.we have done what we can with the rules we've got so any unpositive remarks should be kept to yourselves and not posted on a thread that is trying to promote good reptile ownership.
as i said earlier ,the rules can be worked around if snake breeders wish to come,as long as they are not sold or advertised at the event .nothing to stop them being sold after the event.breeders will find plenty of potential buyers at the expo and if they are showing off some of their breeders they can make a good name for themselves by talking to the people.
there will be plenty venomous and non-venomous demonstrations and we already have a large varity of reptiles including albino darwins,roughscaled pythons,taipans,inland taipans, red-bellies,eastern browns,western browns,spotted-blacks,mulgas,bredlis,olives,darwins, hypomelinistic coastal,striped coastals,proserpines ,some stunning krauss jungles, striped atherton,water pythons,"samual"the 9ft ,16yocoastal,blueys and some nice central beardies,blackheads.
so it will be a fun day,if you have some nice animals,book a table and show them off.and for the breeders,it can only help you with customers and rules can be worked around.
cheers
simon


----------



## herptrader (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep up the good work.

If you can run regular expos that work well then you are well placed to challenge the no sale law when you get the opportunity. At the very least you will help develop a ground swell of public opinion which can only help in the long run.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

herptrader said:


> Keep up the good work.
> 
> If you can run regular expos that work well then you are well placed to challenge the no sale law when you get the opportunity. At the very least you will help develop a ground swell of public opinion which can only help in the long run.


cheers,thats the plan.they will have to change the rules one day and it shouldn't be that far away


----------



## mistymtn (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great start for expo's in QLD. Iwill try to make it up there.
Congrats to Simon & othersfor all their hard work in gettitng it off the ground.

Cheers


----------



## horsenz (Feb 2, 2008)

well done slimebo great to see we are at last getting a expo,will try and make it up there for it.


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 2, 2008)

> a trophy for the top 3 peoples choice snakes and lizards will be given out at the end of the day.
> 
> cheers
> Simon



WHAT?????? AREN'T TURTLES CONSIDERED REPTILES ANYMORE OR ARE THEY JUST NOT IMPORTANT TO YOU?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 2, 2008)

Good stuff slimebo, sounds great. About time QLD had an expo, well done to yourself and others for getting in and organising one. Just don't cancel it.:shock: Hopefully I might even be able to make it along on the day. These are great events and need to be supported by all us herpers....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> WHAT?????? AREN'T TURTLES CONSIDERED REPTILES ANYMORE OR ARE THEY JUST NOT IMPORTANT TO YOU?


turtles are more than welcome and if we get interest and people bring them their certainly will be a trophy for them


----------



## Dodie (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent, I'll definately try to make it to this.


----------



## scorps (Feb 2, 2008)

wheres gladston


----------



## Dodie (Feb 2, 2008)

About 8 hours North of Brisbane


----------



## mrs_davo (Feb 2, 2008)

Will try to arrange the work roster so that I can make it through.....
Shame about the not selling - but great to see an expo in QLD...
Hope to see you all there....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

scorps said:


> wheres gladston



550km north of brissy,about 6 hours drive.100km south of rocky


----------



## sengir (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Slimebo, who is the contact you have been dealing with at QPWS. They CANNOT stop you from selling products at the expo, as the commercial or private sale of belongings are not under the juristiction of QPWS, hence you can sell any products you want in a pet shop but only limited or no reptiles if you dont have a license. I deal a lot with QPWS, and they have no juristiction over selling of personal products, only reptiles as long as the reptiles are clearly marked that they are not for ale and at the opposite end to the reptiles, there shouldnt be a problem. I f they did have juristiction over selling of reptile products then you would need a license to sell reptile products in a shop which you certainly dont. Dont know who your dealing wiht at QPWS but I think thye are taking you for a ride.

Just what I have learnt thru my dealings with the legislation and QPWS.

CHeers


----------



## Vixen (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for organising this slimebo. Will bring the family along for a great day out, haha 10 min drive to there, yay, lucky for us


----------



## expansa1 (Feb 2, 2008)

slimebo said:


> turtles are more than welcome and if we get interest and people bring them their certainly will be a trophy for them



Excellent- Thanks. I wouldn't mind bringing some Caramel children's along, as well as some Painted turtles and Irwin's turtles. Are you also not allowed to bring commercial turtle species along, even if they are a colour morph?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

expansa1 said:


> Excellent- Thanks. I wouldn't mind bringing some Caramel children's along, as well as some Painted turtles and Irwin's turtles. Are you also not allowed to bring commercial turtle species along, even if they are a colour morph?


as long as they are on the books they are fine and you can bring them


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 2, 2008)

sengir said:


> Hey Slimebo, who is the contact you have been dealing with at QPWS. They CANNOT stop you from selling products at the expo, as the commercial or private sale of belongings are not under the juristiction of QPWS, hence you can sell any products you want in a pet shop but only limited or no reptiles if you dont have a license. I deal a lot with QPWS, and they have no juristiction over selling of personal products, only reptiles as long as the reptiles are clearly marked that they are not for ale and at the opposite end to the reptiles, there shouldnt be a problem. I f they did have juristiction over selling of reptile products then you would need a license to sell reptile products in a shop which you certainly dont. Dont know who your dealing wiht at QPWS but I think thye are taking you for a ride.
> 
> Just what I have learnt thru my dealings with the legislation and QPWS.
> 
> CHeers


we had meetings with parks and wildlife at rocky and they had all the appropriate legislation printed out and we couldn't find a way around it.because we have non-commercial reptiles there,they are classed as being used as advertising so we couldn't sell any products whatsoever.thats why queensland pet shops aren't allowed to have carpets or any other non-commercial reptiles on display in there shops,because they can bring in customers and money will be made from non commercial snakes.its a bit nuts and confusing but at the end of the day we couldn't find a way around it and i still have the paperwork and i'm still looking for a way around it.


----------



## jay76 (Feb 2, 2008)

sounds great slimebo i will be there


----------



## Kersten (Feb 3, 2008)

slimebo said:


> we had meetings with parks and wildlife at rocky and they had all the appropriate legislation printed out and we couldn't find a way around it.because we have non-commercial reptiles there,they are classed as being used as advertising so we couldn't sell any products whatsoever.thats why queensland pet shops aren't allowed to have carpets or any other non-commercial reptiles on display in there shops,because they can bring in customers and money will be made from non commercial snakes.its a bit nuts and confusing but at the end of the day we couldn't find a way around it and i still have the paperwork and i'm still looking for a way around it.



Just to clarify further Sengir, while there is a vague possibility that there's a way around the legislation that was pointed out to Simon we're not keen to go in guns blazing and demand that we be allowed to sell either animals or products at this expo. First and foremost, because the purpose of this expo right from the get go hasn't been to make money (we really only want to cover the cost of running it) but as a way for keepers to meet eachother and for non keepers to have some positive exposure to reptiles. The area we live in is still basically a country town and the prevailing attitude to snakes especially is that the only good one is a dead one, and we find quite often when we do meet people who are interested in keeping snakes or who have them and either want to buy more or meet other people who keep they think there's no one around who does. We'd also like to give keepers an opportunity to show others the animals that they're proud of, and no I'm not just referring to breeders with dozens of animals, we're opening up the stalls to everyone who wants to join in right down to 10 year old kids with their carpet pythons.

If we can get the ball rolling on this for the first go and show QPWS that we're willing to respect their ground rules and are doing it with the best of intentions then we have a better chance of being able to find a way around our problems for the next expo, or the one after. And if we don't find a way around the laws (with their help) then at the end of the day it isn't the end of the world because we're still achieving what we set out to do initially.


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 3, 2008)

All being well, I'll be coming up to display a few species. All being well = pending fiancee's approval lol


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 3, 2008)

* I have seen some if the animals that will be on display and I truly recommend coming along for a look. The people who have put this together are the most helpful and generous people who really care about what they are doing. I see it as a great opportunity to get to know other herp lovers and get in contact with local breeder in my general area as I will always local when possible. Ya for Gladstone. *


----------



## charlie56 (Feb 3, 2008)

:lol: great going guys even if you can't buy or sell there at least you can get some contacts i will be there with my granddaughter for sure


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 4, 2008)

sengir said:


> Hey Slimebo, who is the contact you have been dealing with at QPWS. They CANNOT stop you from selling products at the expo, as the commercial or private sale of belongings are not under the juristiction of QPWS, hence you can sell any products you want in a pet shop but only limited or no reptiles if you dont have a license. I deal a lot with QPWS, and they have no juristiction over selling of personal products, only reptiles as long as the reptiles are clearly marked that they are not for ale and at the opposite end to the reptiles, there shouldnt be a problem. I f they did have juristiction over selling of reptile products then you would need a license to sell reptile products in a shop which you certainly dont. Dont know who your dealing wiht at QPWS but I think thye are taking you for a ride.
> 
> Just what I have learnt thru my dealings with the legislation and QPWS.
> 
> CHeers



i just thought i would post some of the revelant laws that we have to go by /work around,straight out of the book.

104 MOVING PROTECTED ANIMALS TO DISPLAY AUTHORISED WITH APPROVAL
(1)the holder of a recreational wildlife licence for a protected animal,or a relevent person for the holder,may,without a wildlife permit,move the animal to or from an AUTHORISED DISPLAY if the holder has written approval from the chief executive.
(this is why we require your name,licence number,amount ,and species being bought to the expo so we can pass it on to the EPA.)

127 KEEPING AND USING PARTICULAR ANIMALS AUTHORISED
(1)the holder of a wildlife demonstrators licencefor an animal,or a relevent person for the holder may-
(c)display an animal of a species identified on the licence in a travelling or temporary display.
(2)however,subsection (1)(c) only orthorises the holder or relevant person to display an animal for--
(a)an APPROVED DISPLAY PURPOSE.

An APPROVED DISPLAY PURPOSE,for a display of an animal means any of the following-
(a)to give public information about the acological role of the animal.
(b)to promote education about,and tha conservation of,the animal
(c)to promote an understanding of ecology and the conservation of the animal

AUTHORISED DISPLAY means a show or display that-(a)is not conducted for a COMMERCIAL PURPOSE,and
(b)lasts for not longer than 11 days.

6 MEANING OF COMMERCIAL PURPOSE
(1)a person does an actfor a commercial purpose if the persondoes the act for gain or reward.
(3)also,without limiting subsection (1),a person displays an animal for a COMMERCIAL PURPOSE if-
(a)the animal is displayed in a PUBLIC PLACE in a way another person may reasonably believe it is for sale;or
(b)the animal is displayed in a way that promotes a particular product or service or a business name.
(this is why we cannot sell reptiles or products at the expo)


the authorities we delt with were very helpful and were trying to find ways around it but at the end of the day the rules are in black and white,and until they are changed thats what we have to go by.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 4, 2008)

plenty of interest so far and looks like some more "top end of the market" pythons and lizards.still looking for plenty more so book a table for your pride and joys.keep it coming.the more ,the better. only two turtles so far so come on turtle people.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 5, 2008)

I would go to an EXPO if you could buy products as thats what an expo is actually supposed to be for, gather new product info and purchase sample products etc.....If I can only dream of what I want why bother travelling to get there when I can look in most reptile mags for a picture of the same product...................*Not whinging at the organisers* and think it is a great start, but QLD wildlife needs to pull there head out and catch up to the rest of the world.......
How many pet shops or suppliers will close their doors if they can not make a cent by spending money on a spot to add a display. If I had a pet store I would only close my doors and pay for a spot at the expo if I could possibly sell product at the expo and get a little of the lost money back.

IMO We need to find the loop hole or really protest the authorities untill they realise what the rules mean to the people involved not a government department.

I am moving up to QLD very soon slimebo and would love to help if I can....Keep up the good work.


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 5, 2008)

I really dont think thats the purpose of a reptile expo ozianimals. All those supplies can bought at a much cheaper price online. The reptile expo is a chance to see other keepers animals and how they keep them.


----------



## ozianimals (Feb 5, 2008)

Every expo I have gone to wether it be for machines or animals or food expos even the sex expo is to buy good product at a cheaper price as they usually have a discount at expos as all the competition is right next door also for the providers of these products to see what the competition has and at what price........But then again I have noticed since being here that herpers don't do things normally so an expo might be about showing off your animals, in which case i will not be there I can see my animals at home and can see most other animals on this site through mates or through breeders when you go to pick one out.Just my opinion, Not trying to rock any boats here as I stated would love to be involved and hope we find a loophole as I wanted to go to find some good products that I have looked at elsewhere but would not pay so much for......


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 5, 2008)

the laws get revised every so often so hopefully within the next few years it will move up inline with the rest of the states.as i have mentioned in previous posts,once the expo is over you can do what you wish..and at least you can get to meet the breeders and see their pythons and if there is something that tickles your fancy you can have a chat afterwards or get emails or phone numbers.
but dont forget the big range of reptiles that will be there.added to the list so far (possibly)gtp's,womas,frillys,assorted geckos and a couple young scrubbies


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## Dodie (Feb 6, 2008)

Could you provide us with some accomodation detail please slimebo? I will prefer to camp out of town, but if you could get a list of camping, caravan and motel sites that would be great.


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 6, 2008)

Good work setting this up Slimebo, (Even if you can't sell products or animals you can promote products and give demonstrations,) Business cards still work for me...


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 6, 2008)

Slimebo - you can count me in mate barring any unforseen circumstances. I will email you the list of species etc a little closer to the time. You can expect I will be bringing 90% of the animals I suggested and probably one or two others. 

I know the rules of this expo might be frustrating for people but I think it would be wrong to dismiss its value based on these strict rules. Everything has to start somewhere & the only way things can get changed is by respecting the current rules while working hard to change them for the future. 

I'll be taking my animals up on the 7 hour drive, not because I'm going to sell anything but because I want to support the project.. I also can't wait to see everyone's display animals and talk to fellow herpers about our hobby. Well done Slimebo and others that have set the expo up.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 6, 2008)

Dodie said:


> Could you provide us with some accomodation detail please slimebo? I will prefer to camp out of town, but if you could get a list of camping, caravan and motel sites that would be great.


i will get a list of hotels and motels that are close to the venue and it is a short walk to the mail street,pubs,clubs,waterfront,whatever tickles your fancy.i'm sure there will be a few drinks friday and saturday night.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 6, 2008)

PremierPythons said:


> Slimebo - you can count me in mate barring any unforseen circumstances. I will email you the list of species etc a little closer to the time. You can expect I will be bringing 90% of the animals I suggested and probably one or two others.
> 
> I know the rules of this expo might be frustrating for people but I think it would be wrong to dismiss its value based on these strict rules. Everything has to start somewhere & the only way things can get changed is by respecting the current rules while working hard to change them for the future.
> 
> I'll be taking my animals up on the 7 hour drive, not because I'm going to sell anything but because I want to support the project.. I also can't wait to see everyone's display animals and talk to fellow herpers about our hobby. Well done Slimebo and others that have set the expo up.


thats great premierpythons .it will be a handy steppingstone for breeders and certainly get your name out there.i'm having some more talks soon with qpaw about the reptile accessaries and business cards so i'll let everyone know of the outcome of the talks.


----------



## blackghost (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic stuff slimebo. It's about time something like this got off the ground in Queensland, so thank you for 
all your efforts.

Will definitely be there, can't wait to see it.

blackghost


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 6, 2008)

How does the pet expo get around the laws,might be worth talking to PIJAC or whatever they call themselves these days.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 6, 2008)

pike1 said:


> How does the pet expo get around the laws,might be worth talking to PIJAC or whatever they call themselves these days.


thats what i brought up with them so they are checking it out and seeing what they can do.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 7, 2008)

may have a special guest speaker for the expo.will post a name if it all works out.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,

the thing that made the Mac Herps expo successful last year had nothing to do with whether we could sell animals or not or even what we had on display. After all, a Bearded Dragon won the peoples choice award against some spectacular animals. No, the winning part was getting the general public along.

Now whilst Macarthur is probably a bigger place (population wise) than Gladstone (we have about 200,000 people) you have the luxury of your own local media. Go along to your local newspaper and radio station and get them to become a major sponsor. They will give you spectacular coverage and get heaps of people along. Just make sure you give free tickets to the radio station. Then, get a massive amount of coloured brochures printed up (and remember you are advertising to reptile novices not professionals) and get them out into your town as well. Drop a few kilograms delivering them yourselves. We gave 50 brochures to each Mac Herps member and asked them to distribute them in their own streets, schools etc.

Get 1,000 local punters through the door at $5.00 each and that may even allow you to make a profit.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 7, 2008)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> the thing that made the Mac Herps expo successful last year had nothing to do with whether we could sell animals or not or even what we had on display. After all, a Bearded Dragon won the peoples choice award against some spectacular animals. No, the winning part was getting the general public along.
> 
> ...


we already have the local rags onto it posters are up in gladstone,rocky pet stores and we will deliver some to the bundy pet stores soon.hoping to get the radio station to have a sausage sizzle on the day as well
still having talks with qpaw and find out (hopefully)next week about the interperation of some of the laws.so its all still happening and i will try to get the hotel list up on the weekend.
cheers
simon


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 7, 2008)

Some local schools might be good too - kids love reptiles!


----------



## Kersten (Feb 7, 2008)

Gladstone is an industrial town and there are quite a few large sites around so we'll also be advertising in their newsletters and on noticeboards in crib rooms etc.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 8, 2008)

bump


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 9, 2008)

Bump:d:d


----------



## charlie56 (Feb 9, 2008)

that is rediclueass i was just about to book to stay at a hotel and go on saturday to buy a lizrd but i am not goin i will go to the petaculer insted


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 10, 2008)

charlie56 said:


> that is rediclueass i was just about to book to stay at a hotel and go on saturday to buy a lizrd but i am not goin i will go to the petaculer insted


i'm sorry you find it rediclueass butt thats wat wee hav too go buy at the moment. their is maw things too sea their than just lizrds.most peeple ar goin caus their wil bee a larg variaty of rare and venemus snakes all in won plase.so if youse dont want ta suport ow expo or good reptil ownership then dont wast time putting up a degrading post.buy the whey,if youse ar after a petacular lizrd,i hav blew tungs fore sail.
cheers
symon
(now wear is that spellcheque buton)
thanks to the people who are supporting it


----------



## blackghost (Feb 10, 2008)

slimebo said:


> i'm sorry you find it rediclueass butt thats wat wee hav too go buy at the moment. their is maw things too sea their than just lizrds.most peeple ar goin caus their wil bee a larg variaty of rare and venemus snakes all in won plase.so if youse dont want ta suport ow expo or good reptil ownership then dont wast time putting up a degrading post.buy the whey,if youse ar after a petacular lizrd,i hav blew tungs fore sail.
> cheers
> symon
> (now wear is that spellcheque buton)
> thanks to the people who are supporting it


 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## Miss B (Feb 11, 2008)

slimebo said:


> i'm sorry you find it rediclueass butt thats wat wee hav too go buy at the moment. their is maw things too sea their than just lizrds.most peeple ar goin caus their wil bee a larg variaty of rare and venemus snakes all in won plase.so if youse dont want ta suport ow expo or good reptil ownership then dont wast time putting up a degrading post.buy the whey,if youse ar after a petacular lizrd,i hav blew tungs fore sail.
> cheers
> symon
> (now wear is that spellcheque buton)
> thanks to the people who are supporting it


 
PMSL :lol:

Charlie56, if you are referring to Brisbane's "Petacular Spectacular" I think you will find yourself sorely disappointed.


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 11, 2008)

*expo*

this Expo sounds great you can count on me and my two friends coming, can you recommend a place to have a few drinks and catch up afterwards?


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 11, 2008)

slimebo said:


> i'm sorry you find it rediclueass butt thats wat wee hav too go buy at the moment. their is maw things too sea their than just lizrds.most peeple ar goin caus their wil bee a larg variaty of rare and venemus snakes all in won plase.so if youse dont want ta suport ow expo or good reptil ownership then dont wast time putting up a degrading post.buy the whey,if youse ar after a petacular lizrd,i hav blew tungs fore sail.
> cheers
> symon
> (now wear is that spellcheque buton)
> thanks to the people who are supporting it



Gold


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 11, 2008)

ok, this is great! i have been waiting a loooooooong time for something like this to pop up  I turn 18 in April, so just in time for the expo YEY (hehehehehe)
the only thing being is, its an 8 hour drive, and im pretty much the only one in my family who will even look at a snake or such..(im obbsessed they tell me) i will need to go there the day before then, and stay the night hmmm which i will need someone my mum knows to come with me... so all i have to do is convince my mum to come with me or me bring a friend in a car for 8 hours, stay a night to look at herps the next day... ill need to bribe her LOL
well i hope i can go, and support the event, and chat to like minded people about the things i love ^_^ and of course see the wonderful displays!

Nat


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 11, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> this Expo sounds great you can count on me and my two friends coming, can you recommend a place to have a few drinks and catch up afterwards?



dereks place


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 11, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> this Expo sounds great you can count on me and my two friends coming, can you recommend a place to have a few drinks and catch up afterwards?



i would probably say that if people wish to have a few drinks afterwards that the Queens Hotel could be a good option.


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 11, 2008)

Slimebo,
i look forward to meeting you at the Queens Hotel ,My wife has a lovley pair can she bring them along


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 11, 2008)

sory left out "of Murray Darling Pyhtons"


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 11, 2008)

*hotel/motel list*

here's the name and phone numbers of some hotels and motels within about 10 minutes walking distance from the expo.
Queens hotel motel 49726615
Parkview motel 49723344
metrohotel 49724711
Harbour sails motor inn 49723456
Harbour lodge motel 49726463 
Reef hotel motel 49721000
Country plaza international 49724499

i can post more that are a bit further away if people are having trouble finding somewhere to stay.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 11, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> sory left out "of Murray Darling Pyhtons"



yes she can bring her pair along,and her murray darlings.


----------



## Kersten (Feb 11, 2008)

slimebo said:


> dereks place



I can say with 100% authority on this subject that Derek's place is NOT the place to go....unless you've a strong stomach ;-)


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 11, 2008)

why? does he make you eat funny stuff


----------



## Kersten (Feb 11, 2008)

Well there was this one night where there was a sausage....

Not usually though



Deka69 said:


> why? does he make you eat funny stuff


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 12, 2008)

*table price revamp*

getting alot of interest for the expo now and thanks to everyone who has been helping out.because some people are bringing alot of reptiles we have decided to revamp our table prices.we are working off basicly 5 reptiles per table.these are strictly per each exhibitor.
1 table-$50
2 tables-$80
3 tables - $100
$30 per table after that
the tables are 2.4m long x75cm wide,so they are quite large.
now, if you are bringing small pythons lizards or turtles and you can fit more on a table,that is fine,it will only cost you for the price of the table.no stacking them on top of each other because they could get knocked off.so work off those table measurements when you book your tables.there are chairs available and the 40m x18m hall is airconditioned.
as i said ,the tables are starting to get booked up so those wanting to show off their pets or breeders may want to get in early.still waiting to hear from the turtle people..
cheers
simon


----------



## Blues Dog (Feb 13, 2008)

Apart from the legislation issues, how did you go with the Public Liability insurance coverage? Does it come with the venue or are you part of an association thats holding the event?


----------



## snake_freak_o (Feb 13, 2008)

pm me I will take a table i will have some bhps womas and a rsp on display


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 13, 2008)

Blues Dog said:


> Apart from the legislation issues, how did you go with the Public Liability insurance coverage? Does it come with the venue or are you part of an association thats holding the event?


i've had to organise insurance for the event and its all sorted,at a fair cost of course. the insurance companies shy away when" venomous snakes" and "children" are part of an event.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 13, 2008)

I am going to faint when I see a RSP.. then proceed to take hundreds of photos :lol:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 13, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> I am going to faint when I see a RSP.. then proceed to take hundreds of photos :lol:


 sounds like we are going to have a few of them there,will be excellant.the more the merrier.keep them coming in.we dont care what you bring. would like to see some more maccies and stimsons as well,a bit short on them surprisingly so bring them along.


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 13, 2008)

do you power outlets around the venue ,can we light up our displays?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 13, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> do you power outlets around the venue ,can we light up our displays?


certainly do deka69,hmmm you sound familiar........


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 14, 2008)

slimebo, you must be thinking of my other mate De ja vue . he gets around a bit...you mentioned prizes how will these be judged and what are the catorgories?


----------



## JJS. (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm confused about the point of the expo. If there is no buying, selling or advertising of animals or merchandise, why would people attend? Would probably be better to go to a zoo. What motivation would people have in forking out 50 bucks for a table plus an extra 10 bucks per reptile if nothing will come of it. Is it to show off what they own? Maybe im missing something....


----------



## Hawk (Feb 14, 2008)

JJS. said:


> I'm confused about the point of the expo. If there is no buying, selling or advertising of animals or merchandise, why would people attend? Would probably be better to go to a zoo. What motivation would people have in forking out 50 bucks for a table plus an extra 10 bucks per reptile if nothing will come of it. Is it to show off what they own? Maybe im missing something....


The whole point of the expo is to get the ball rolling so to speak, as this is a first for CQ and probably Qld(not sure on the latter). It is a good oppertunity to see what people are breeding,make contacts and enjoy the company of Herpers. Just because things can't be sold at the expo it doesn't mean you can't get a breeders phone number.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 14, 2008)

JJS. said:


> I'm confused about the point of the expo. If there is no buying, selling or advertising of animals or merchandise, why would people attend? Would probably be better to go to a zoo. What motivation would people have in forking out 50 bucks for a table plus an extra 10 bucks per reptile if nothing will come of it. Is it to show off what they own? Maybe im missing something....



as hawke said.but not just to get the ball rolling,for when the laws change.up here there is a very limited zoos and chances to see albino pythons,gtps,rsp ,inland taipans,mulgas ,bhp,womas,boyds,frillies,hypos, scrubbies ,etc all in one place.it will be a massive help to breeders to get their name out there and supporting these things ,and potental buyers can see whats on offer.we are going to give out little trophies at the end of the day,so for example,someone wins " best bhp",then it breeds and the babies can be advertised as "mother won best bhp at the queensland reptile expo".i'm sure every qld breeder would like that on their resume.
its also about education and conservation and people to not hit wild snakes with a shovel.
it will be a fun day with loads of demonstrations,photo opps,meeting up with other collecters and breeders.


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 14, 2008)

I live in Gladstone and I have only owned reptiles for about 18 months. I only know a handful of people locally who have the same interests. I have been buying my reptiles and product from out of town because I didn't know where to go locally. This will be a great chance for me to get to know the locals and get local contact so I don't have to go out of town to buy. My wish list is very long so I know the breeders will be just as happy to meet me as I will be to meet them, I am a future customer after all. Great job guys.


----------



## sengir (Feb 14, 2008)

Also who knows if laws change next expo we might be able to sell. I think a large point to be made with this is to show QPWS that we are responsible animal owners and are passionate about our animals and the level of care we give them. Also teaching others the same, not even people with animlas but also the people that have the "kill it, its a snake" attitude can see the other side of the coin, hopefully raising some peoples opinions on reptiles. So while it is only a small step it is a step in the right direction to show we as keepers can and are responsible in the pursuit of retiles as a hobby. Just the way I see it anyyas.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 14, 2008)

i've just had a meeting with the EPA and gone through the laws again and , without me typing out all the rules again, still cant sell or advertise any reptiles or products BUT we can give out buisness cards with names and phone numbers ,so that is excellant news for breeders.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 14, 2008)

*reptiles australia*

some more good news is that Australias best reptile mag, REPTILES AUSTRALIA, has become a major sponser of the Queensland Reptile Expo.
thanks REPTILES AUSTRALIA


----------



## Simmo (Feb 14, 2008)

Expo sounds great just what we need in CQ 
Maybe some flyers in Yeppoon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 14, 2008)

Simmo said:


> Expo sounds great just what we need in CQ
> Maybe some flyers in Yeppoon


hopefully have some in the pet shops soon in yeppoon


----------



## Simmo (Feb 14, 2008)

slimebo said:


> hopefully have some in the pet shops soon in yeppoon


I can hand some out if you need any help?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 15, 2008)

Simmo said:


> I can hand some out if you need any help?


that would be good,i'll try to get in contact next time i'm up.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 15, 2008)

i am putting those flyer things everywhere, (everywhere im aloud) and hopefully those herpers that are down here might see them and drive for 7 1/2 hours for it like i might :shock: its worth a try haha
this event sounds better and better each time ^_^ i really hope i can go!


Nat


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 15, 2008)

slimebo i was in Biloela today and saw a flyer in the shopping centre, last week in Moranbah i also saw a flyer you must have alot of supporters helping..

Cheers

Deka


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 15, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> slimebo i was in Biloela today and saw a flyer in the shopping centre, last week in Moranbah i also saw a flyer you must have alot of supporters helping..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Deka


yes it seems there are alot of supporters of the expo and all the expo organisers are very thankful for their help and many thanks for putting up flyers around the state.


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 16, 2008)

slimebo ,as mentioned my wife has a lovely rack should we bring itt?


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 17, 2008)

Slimebo ,
i have a strong passion for Centrillian pythans can i sponsor this prize (trophy)


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 18, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> Slimebo ,
> i have a strong passion for Centrillian pythans can i sponsor this prize (trophy)



sure.if anyone would like to donate anything as a prize(keeping in mind we can't advertise and cant have animals as prizes) that would be great


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 18, 2008)

slimebo,
thanks ,i look forward to checking out everyones Reptiles at the EXPO ,can you tell me if anyone is bringing any Albino Murray darlings, i have herd there was some of these getting around and i would like to make contact with the breeders.

Deka


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 18, 2008)

Deka69 said:


> slimebo,
> thanks ,i look forward to checking out everyones Reptiles at the EXPO ,can you tell me if anyone is bringing any Albino Murray darlings, i have herd there was some of these getting around and i would like to make contact with the breeders.
> 
> Deka



have you been drinking again deka?i'm sure someone on this site knows the phone number of the people breeding the het crosses and i'm sure the breeder would love his number posted so everyone can make enquirys about them


----------



## Kersten (Feb 18, 2008)

Deka? Drink? Never!


----------



## mrmikk (Feb 19, 2008)

Congrats for organising this Slimebo, I can imagine it is a fairly time consuming task.

Has there been any thought as to holding a reptile expo in the Brisbane area?


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 19, 2008)

how big is it going to be? who is sponsoring, and will there be shows/demonstrations?

or just display animals?


thanks


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 19, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Congrats for organising this Slimebo, I can imagine it is a fairly time consuming task.
> 
> Has there been any thought as to holding a reptile expo in the Brisbane area?


we have talked about possibly moving it to a different city each year ,so every one in qld can get a chance to go, or maybe move it to brisbane,but in doing that we would need alot of local support.all of us organising this expo have jobs so it makes it difficult to organise.but it is something we will be talking about.


----------



## motman440 (Feb 19, 2008)

i would love to go.... but gladstone is just so bloddy far away


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 19, 2008)

herpsrule said:


> how big is it going to be? who is sponsoring, and will there be shows/demonstrations?
> 
> or just display animals?
> 
> ...



as stated in earlier posts their is plenty of demonstrations. there will be elapid demonstrations,with plenty of elapids on display such as inland taipans,coastal taipans,mulga,death adder,eastern browns,western browns,red bellie black,spotted blacks.there will be "demonstrations" with the pythons as well.each of the stall owners can take their pythons out(providing they arent snappy)and show them.there will be discussions on localities,feeding and husbandry.mainly catering for the newbies.
we have various monitors,skinks , dragons and geckos coming,but would like more.
only a couple saw shell turtles so far,would like more.STILL waiting for the turtle people that were demanding a "best turtle "trophy.so come on people, send me a pm.
we are getting a great range of pythons so far including
albino darwins,gtp's,roughies, bhps, womas,scrubbies,some big carpets,diamonds ,olives,waters,bredlis,murray darlings,normal darwins,striped coastals,hypo coastals,stunning jungles,one of the best athertons i've seen, maccies and childrens.i've probably missed some. but keep them coming in,still some tables spareand we dont care what species you bring,even the standard common varieties are more than welcome because thats what most newbies get for a first reptile before they branch out into other species.
there will be baby pythons there from some of the breeders that WONT be for sale at the expo, but if you take one of their cards ,you will be able to get in touch with them away from the expo,so come and have a chat to the breeders and see what they have to offer,there will be some stunning breeders,and future breeding pairs on display that might tickle your fancy,you might wish to put an order in with one of the breeders at a later date.
at the end of the day the expo is about protecting our native reptiles and changing the attitudes of the general public.
REPTILES AUSTRALIA is sponsering the event.
cheers
simon


----------



## hornet (Feb 19, 2008)

wow, i move out of gladstone and now there is a reptile expo, just my luck lol. are other inverts allowed such as stick insects or roaches? Also is Cris going to be running the ven displays? Havent seen him in ages


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 19, 2008)

hornet said:


> wow, i move out of gladstone and now there is a reptile expo, just my luck lol. are other inverts allowed such as stick insects or roaches? Also is Cris going to be running the ven displays? Havent seen him in ages


we're keeping it to reptiles and kris is doing the ven displays and ven demonstrations


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 19, 2008)

awsome sounds good, thanks ^_^


----------



## Happier (Feb 20, 2008)

This sounds great. Well done to the organisers for getting this together. Maybe QPWS will see what the organisers are trying to do and change a few of their "rules" to get this expo bigger and better. Promoting reptile awareness, responsible reptile ownership, educate the public about these fascinating animals, that is fantastic. 

And I hear that the Vens demonstrator starts off with a good talk on Snake bite first aid, that would be good to show people, may save a life. From memory when I used to deal with the Gladstone QPWS office(they had very helpful rangers) they used to get him to do demonstrations and snake bite first aid talks at schools around the Gladstone district. 

Simon, there is a bloke up your way that has a pair of REALLY big Bredli any chance they will be there? I spoke to him a few years ago, really helpful and top bloke to talk to. He was a big bald bloke he mentioned a mate of his called Simon that had snakes, it's a long shot but thought you might be "the Simon" and know him.

I hope lots of people turn up and show their support at this expo, its good to see some people get our chosen hobby a bit of good press. 

Cheers,

Happier.


----------



## hornet (Feb 20, 2008)

should be good, i'll try and be up there for it, havent seen kris and kersten in a long long time nor simon. Pretty big for gladdy to be holding the 1st qld reptile expo


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 20, 2008)

Happier,
if you find the guy with the nice Centrillians make sure he comes along i have been speaking to Slimebo about sponsoring the prize for Best Bredli. The more they get t,he bigger it will become


----------



## Happier (Feb 20, 2008)

Deka,
I'll ask around. That's a good idea about the sponsoring Bredli.
I see Simon only has some Saw Shells, I think I might bring one of my male Pig Nosed Turtles along if I can get my partner to agree to it. He's a monster, I'll just need to see if I can get a suitable tank to hold him in for the expo.

Happier.


----------



## hornet (Feb 20, 2008)

should be great, i would love to bring a few things up but dont really have anything to display at the moment. Would be great if we could make this yearly. Also simon, contact Gladstone state high school and see if you can get it in the newsletter and mayb a few adverts on the notice boards. I know a few of my old teachers, science teachers in paticular would be interested aswell as alot of the students.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 20, 2008)

Oo the highschools are a good idea, even the primary schools to get the younger kids into it, but maybe have it as an accouncement AND in the newsletters, because if the students are anything like I was the majority wont read the school newsletter :lol:

Maybe at Tannum High & Primary, Boyne Primary and the gladstone schools


----------



## Happier (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Slimebo, I see the ad in Reptile Australia, that's great. Is there anything else happening there ? I haven't seen any updates for a bit. 

Looking foward to checking it out.

Happier.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 22, 2008)

*Simon Stone is coming to the expo*

with the interest of the first QLD reptile expo increasing,i'm very excited to say that Simon Stone from Southern Cross Reptiles is coming up as a special guest.and i'm sure that he will be excited to see a heap of his pythons that he has bred and see how they are progressing(around half a dozen albinos and some jungles).
will post an updated thread once we have modified the flyers.
cheers
simon


----------



## TRIMACO (Feb 22, 2008)

CONGRATS guys, I am so proud to be a '_happyrock_ ' resident. It is great to see that our little town is getting noticed. You guys have done a awsome job.


----------



## Happier (Feb 23, 2008)

Good to see one of Australias most respected and decent snake breeders coming along.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome news, good on him


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 25, 2008)

Slimebo,
its


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 25, 2008)

Slimebo,
its good to see you have been able to attrract some serious interest ,how many people have confirmed there spot and how many spare spots is there? 

Deka


----------



## mcmuffin125 (Mar 6, 2008)

im only new to this whole reptile pet thing so i was wondering if we would get the chance to hold any of the reptiles so i might be able to chose the right one for me in the long run


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 6, 2008)

mcmuffin125 said:


> im only new to this whole reptile pet thing so i was wondering if we would get the chance to hold any of the reptiles so i might be able to chose the right one for me in the long run



sure can.there will be plenty of handling opportunities at the expo


----------



## Danny (Apr 3, 2008)

thats ok we cant do anething


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 4, 2008)

I will be bringing some reptiles that I'll be happy for people to handle including my favourite Murray Darling who is a darling and a nicely natured Georgetown stimmie! Hope to see you there mcmuffin125


----------



## Vixen (Apr 4, 2008)

Will there be any sort of quarantine measures in place since people will be handling the animals?

Hope I get to handle the stimmy, never actually held any antaresia


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 5, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Will there be any sort of quarantine measures in place since people will be handling the animals?
> 
> Hope I get to handle the stimmy, never actually held any antaresia



i will have handwipes available ,and alcohol handwash gel.


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I'll be bringing Repti-hand for those to use before and after handling those snakes I just mentioned...


----------



## GAJBlake (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Going to Gladstone on Saturday, I have even got mum to come around and going a reptile expo, I can not wait, I'm ever give up a dungeon & dragon sleep over just to get Dad to drive us to Gladstone on saturday. only two more sleeps. are we there yet, Gajb


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there on Saturday and maybe putting some faces to the names.

C ya
Paula


----------

